# Growing Pumpkins



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Here's a site I like for info on growing pumpkins. They also have some other Halloween stuff and a newsletter you can subscribe to:

www.pumpkinnook.com




Duct tape is a ghoul's best friend.


----------

